
What it means to develop in the open - lux
Here&#x27;s a post I wrote about taking my open source influences and applying them to the release cycle of our commercial software product:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.flipsidexr.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;post&#x2F;70&#x2F;what-it-means-develop-open<p>I tried to explore some of the differences and challenges, some community building challenges we&#x27;ve had, and how it&#x27;s helped us overall. I wouldn&#x27;t recommend a lot of products necessarily follow the &quot;release early, release often&quot; philosophy in the same way, or at every stage of their product lifecycle, but there are likely similar cases where it may be beneficial to consider.
======
lux
I forgot links aren't clickable in posts themselves. Should have submitted the
link sans preamble, but here's a clickable version:

[https://www.flipsidexr.com/blog/post/70/what-it-means-
develo...](https://www.flipsidexr.com/blog/post/70/what-it-means-develop-open)

